
What is a good age for kids to learn coding? - nutanc
https://medium.com/@nutanc/what-is-a-good-age-for-kids-to-learn-coding-a6b27ffc71e4
======
catsarebetter
Depends on the kid and what they want, I think as early as possible b/c I
think it's good for young kids to exp. many different things at an early age.

Too early may be a problem depending on the kid, if s/he's got a lot of things
that take a significant amount of cognitive load day-to-day, then they won't
like it b/c it takes a lot of brainpower to learn relative to other kid stuff,
and probably stop doing it, b/c ppl tend to gravitate to things that they
perceive they're good at and that could hamper their decision making.

I started coding sophomore yr in college b/c I didn't have access to
technology until then and I think it worked out, I certainly don't feel behind
by any means.

------
cycomanic
I got "Moebius Noodles" and "Avoid hard work" for myself and our kids. Both
books are focused on playfully teaching kids logical and mathematical thinking
and contain several games which introduce functions, algorithms and other
programming concepts.

My kids were 3 and 5 when we started and really enjoy it. There is a number of
tips in both books how to make excercises age appropriate even for toddlers.
The main thing to remember, keep it fun and let the kids explore solutions
(see recent other discussion on HN)

